
Boarder, There and Marshall Law - FpUser
There instead of their<p>Boarder instead of border<p>Marshall law instead of martial law<p>Basically those are the most frequent errors I see on discussion boards. Also I am not sure why but &quot;there&quot; and &quot;boarder&quot; irritate me way beyond anything reasonable. I am curious why. And English is not even my native language and I suck at it.<p>Anybody else has similar feelings about the errors I&#x27;ve mentioned?
======
schoen
Compare
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eggcorn](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eggcorn)
(which links to databases collecting a particular kind of plausible
misunderstanding).

------
masonic
I herd _that._

